# Maris Otter + Dark Wheat, Hefe/dunkelweizen?



## mje1980 (28/8/08)

Hey guys, i have a fair bit of dark wheat, and also MO. Im wondering if anyone has made a hefeweizen, or even dunkelweizen using this combo??.

I jsut put a 47 litre esky on lay by, and im thinking a weizen would be a good beer to get down for spring. 


Cheers


----------



## jusman (3/3/09)

Sorry to bring up an old thread & I'm sure you've already found your answer, but these 2 grains are the grains used in Doc's Yardglass Session Light (90% M.O. & 10 % Dark Wheat). I recently made this for the first time & absolutely love it. Combination of grains & hops are lovely. Great body & colour for a light beer, although mine ended up being mid strength due to a great efficiency.

Hope this helps.

Justin


----------

